# Can I switch the language?



## Natashiiklnum

Hi! Can I switch the language on this site? 
How do I switch the language?


----------



## StrummerJoe

I have no idea, but your English seems fine.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

to the forum...

there is no language translator on the forum...

for the most part 99.99%, this is an English speaking site. Not too often do we get someone who speaks another language & not English, who sticks around, unless they are good w/ a translator, & post, but, usually people don't bother.

If you don't speak English, then, try posting in your native language & someone here will use a translator & we can try to help...


----------



## Trelwheen

Nyet.


----------

